# Simple-Shot Scout LT



## Samurai Samoht

Meant to get to this sooner but here is my review/overview on the Simple-Shot Scout LT!


----------



## Ordo

Great review showing the product. Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Your video highlights the smooth contours even better than the Simple website. I'll order one eventually (maybe the Xmas sale) but frankly, I wish it was a full 25% smaller than the original in all directions.*

*Please consider making a second video - would like to see you 'choot it'.*


----------



## Jshperdue

I don’t have many slingshots but the Scout LT I got a couple days ago is now my favorite. I really like the ergos and new clips. Nice review.


----------



## Northerner

The *Scout LT* looks sweet. What is the pinch width on this frame?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Northerner said:


> The *Scout LT* looks sweet. What is the pinch width on this frame?


LT= 55mm pinch width.

I measured the XT and it is 64mm.


----------



## Andy23

The slingshot looks awesome but those flip clips seems huge to me. It takes the beauty away. They could make them slightly slimmer.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Andy23 said:


> The slingshot looks awesome but those flip clips seems huge to me. It takes the beauty away. They could make them slightly slimmer.


A thinner version would be great!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Excellent review. I would be tempted to add the grip weight.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

I love the LT. It's my new everyday carry. I wasn't a fan of the original scout. Maybe it's just me, but it feels great in my hand


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

No weight. No scales. No wrap. Bare bones. Well... the clips. But really, I don't notice the added weight. They're aluminum. And I've been spoiled. I can't go back to tying my bands on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Great review


----------



## speedgoat

Nice review


----------



## Blue Raja

So - how does it shoot?


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

I love the way it shoots. I’m an instinctive shooter. I have a 40ft range in my basement and a 60ft range outside. I like to pace around while I load a round and fire quick from wherever I’m standing. I have a pretty consistent 4in or less in my grouping. In my basement, I shoot at a 2cm/ .75in orange rubber clapper target from 20ft to 35ft depending on where I’m standing when my round is loaded up. I hit a time or two out of 10. My misses are frustratingly close. And that’s a quick draw in different positions. I’m really happy with the accuracy.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

I’ve been on a hunt for the best slingshot in my hand for the last 3 months or so. The Simple Shot Beanflip was the best for me hands down. I was disappointed when the Simple Shot website stopped selling the Beanflip. I’m not sure if they ran out or discontinued. I always love having backups. But then the Scout LT came out. It won me over. It’s my new favorite. I believe I received mine mid September. It had only been available for a few days. I’ve been shooting it daily for about a month. It’s hard to put down.


----------



## Kalevala

Blue Raja said:


> So - how does it shoot?


Very well B)


----------



## MakoPat

Kalevala said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - how does it shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Very well B)
Click to expand...

Hahaha...the man saying this knows flippery. And let me add I am not even near his level of shooting...but Inalso think it is an amazing shooter.

I put some single 2040 tubes on it...getting ready to put on some flats.

I liked the tubes...and the clips are anazing...what they lack in form they make up in performance & ease of use.


----------



## Sneaky

I've also found the scout lt to be a really comfortable and good sized shooter.

One thing about the clips - they are a little wide, but I've found that that gives me a good quick reference when aiming to see if I'm holding the frame square to the target. Any little shift up is apparent because of that wide, flat clip that starts to obstruct the aiming dimple if I'm not holding flat.


----------



## ashikrafi

agreed..its very big ..but for gr8 shooter for beginers.



Alfred E.M. said:


> *Your video highlights the smooth contours even better than the Simple website. I'll order one eventually (maybe the Xmas sale) but frankly, I wish it was a full 25% smaller than the original in all directions.*
> 
> *Please consider making a second video - would like to see you 'choot it'.*


----------

